# I need help!



## Luisbuscus (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a Samsung NX 1100 with a 22-50 mm lens and the problem I have is that it doesn't have a big variety in lenses. I'm thinking in buying a converter called Nikon AI AI-S F Mount Lens To Samsung NX Adapter  and a Nikon 50mm Series E F1.8 Fast Prime Ai-S Ai S mount Lens

Has anyone had experience with converters of this kind and is the Lens compatible with the converter


----------



## bif (Jul 17, 2014)

If it's like the adapter to fit Nikkor AI/AI-s lenses to Canon or to m4/3 bodies, it will likely be a simple metal ring that will take the Nikon F mount lens on one side and mount to your camera lens mount on the other.

These things are "churned out" in quantities in China and if the fit is good they work.  The Series E lenses came out when Nikon was trying to come out with a lower cost line of gear and I still have one of those Series E 50mm f1.8 lenses.   The non Series E are better quality, I had one I used with a Canon Rebel using an adapter and I still wish I had it, the Series E version is enough softer where I won't even try to use it anymore.  So if you're going to go that route look for a standard 50mm Nikkor AI or AI-s f1.8.

I use Panasonic and Olympus bodies and have a fair selection of m4/3 lenses that are far sharper than the older Nikkors.  In the mirrorless arena m4/3 system may have the widest selection of lenses available.  Either Olympus or Panasonic can use both Olympus and Panasonic lenses and the quality of most is superb.


----------

